# Zipp 303 'unboxing'



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi. Excited to get my new Zipp FCC 303's so I took some photos of it before putting it on the bike.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations on your Zipps! Wishing you many happy miles on them! Now show the rest of the bike!


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Tachycardic said:


> Congratulations on your Zipps! Wishing you many happy miles on them! Now show the rest of the bike!


Thank you! In about a week when I have time I will take some nice 'studio' shots. 

Here is a quick cellphone snap.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Over here, Coresare, I can guarantee you on some days the Channel & North Sea winds will put your arse right in the ditch on that rig, lol! The downtube alone is enough to send you helicoptering across the road into Belgian fields of neverending manure. Otherwise, she's a modern day beauty, congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I recently got some new 404's for my 2015 S2 so these shots look familiar.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Is that a Cervelo? Lol . . J/k. Sweet wheels. I have the 2014 202s and love them. Hubs finally don't suck!


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

The wheels these replaced were the stock Mavic Cosmic Elite. To be honest I don't feel any noticeable difference in ride quality or speed.

What I do notice is it's a little noisier, but sure looks the business haha

Anyone in the same boat as me?


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Corsare,
Can I ask what your "typical"rides are like in terms of flat/elevation and typical riding speed?
I am asking bc I considered these wheels and don't think I am quick enough to notice any real gains - my typical riding speed on a fairly flat ride is 27-30 KM/H.
Thanks - nice bike and wheels btw.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

FasterStronger said:


> Corsare,
> Can I ask what your "typical"rides are like in terms of flat/elevation and typical riding speed?
> I am asking bc I considered these wheels and don't think I am quick enough to notice any real gains - my typical riding speed on a fairly flat ride is 27-30 KM/H.
> Thanks - nice bike and wheels btw.


I ride mostly flat terrain. 400 feet climb only. 20-40 mile rides. Average speed is 16 mph with wind. 20 mph no wind.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow!! That cardboard box sure looks aero!


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

coresare said:


> I ride mostly flat terrain. 400 feet climb only. 20-40 mile rides. Average speed is 16 mph with wind. 20 mph no wind.


I think you should've got the 808s because, aero bike and flat rides. Bike and wheels look amazing though.


----------



## darkme8t (Jun 27, 2014)

What tire size did you end up putting on the zipps? I am debating on whether to fit 25mm on mine, or stick with 23mm.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

I threw on the 23c Yksion tires that came on the Mavic aluminum wheels. I want to try 25mm for my next tires. I'm leaning towards either some continental, vittoria, or Michelin. I hear the continental 25 is actually like a 28.. so maybe I'll try the continental 23 since that is closeR to a 25


----------



## darkme8t (Jun 27, 2014)

I just purchased 25mm Conti GP 4000 sIIs to use on the 303s but havent gotten them in the mail yet. I was just curious on your tire selection since I wasnt sure if I will have enough clearance with the 25mm GP4000 SII and the Zipp 303s on my cervelo R3. I guess I will just have to test and see once I get them.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

I wanted to try the Conti GP 4000 SII's also based on reviews online. My wheels are going on a 2015 Cervelo S3 so we probably have the same clearance. I'm afraid after reading that the Conti's run wider than stated size I might have clearance issues.

I saw a comparison that showed the Michelin PRO 4 with good rolling resistance and flat protection so that sparked my interest. With the Vitoria having one of the lowest RR, but low flat protection. I need to see if the Michelin Pro 4 race run true to stated width.

Edit: Looks like the Michelin Pro 4 only comes in a 23 mm size...

Best road tyres -


----------



## VeeArSix (Sep 4, 2013)

coresare said:


> I threw on the 23c Yksion tires that came on the Mavic aluminum wheels. I want to try 25mm for my next tires. I'm leaning towards either some continental, vittoria, or Michelin. I hear the continental 25 is actually like a 28.. so maybe I'll try the continental 23 since that is closeR to a 25


I just mounted some S II 23mm's on a 24mm rim and they were 25mm as measured by my digital calipers. Judging by this, I would not be surprised if the SII 25mm are actually a 28.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I run Conti SII 25mm on my S3 with no clearance issues


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

pagey said:


> I run Conti SII 25mm on my S3 with no clearance issues


Which wheels are they on?


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

They a re custom carbon clincher built locally. The rims are only 23mm wide so that is probably the difference with the wider tyres


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

coresare said:


> Edit: Looks like the Michelin Pro 4 only comes in a 23 mm size...


Not true. They do come in 25mm as well.


----------



## darkme8t (Jun 27, 2014)

coresare said:


> I wanted to try the Conti GP 4000 SII's also based on reviews online. My wheels are going on a 2015 Cervelo S3 so we probably have the same clearance. I'm afraid after reading that the Conti's run wider than stated size I might have clearance issues.
> 
> I saw a comparison that showed the Michelin PRO 4 with good rolling resistance and flat protection so that sparked my interest. With the Vitoria having one of the lowest RR, but low flat protection. I need to see if the Michelin Pro 4 race run true to stated width.
> 
> ...


Here are my observations after fitting both 23mm and 25mm Conti GP 4000 SIIs. 

23mm measured at 24.6mm wide on the Zipp 303s.

25mm measured at 26.5mm wide.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Interesting note from Zipp from awhile back: 

we have been working with Jordan Rapp on this since he noticed that his ‘training *Firecrest’ wheels with 25′s were ‘twitchy’ compared to his race wheels with 23′s… *we thought this might be largely aerodynamic, but the shorter contact patch (you) discuss is actually the culprit; the longer contact patch serves to resist steering input and adds a slight damping effect to steering inputs. By lowering tire pressure to increase contact patch, the effect could be eliminated, even though the aero properties of the wheel remain the same.*


From Tech FAQ: Again, bigger tires roll faster! - VeloNews.com

*I do not own zipps. I have nothing against running 25's. Just adding perspective from Zipp themselves.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Pirx said:


> Not true. They do come in 25mm as well.


Thanks for the correction. 

Ultimately what I am wondering is clearance issues with the wider width Zipps with 25mm tires and my Cervelo S3


----------



## darkme8t (Jun 27, 2014)

coresare said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> Ultimately what I am wondering is clearance issues with the wider width Zipps with 25mm tires and my Cervelo S3


Just for your reference, I had no issue with fitment on my 2014/2015 R3. Plenty of clearance on the rear. With the front, there was some rubbing from the tire and the the fork from the little nubs from the tire manufacturing process, but once they fall off or if you remove them, then the rubbing goes away.


----------

